# My pressure washer doesnt suck!



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wish it would! Got a new high-draw down streamer and the 4 nozzle soap / rinse combo touted here. Can't for the life of me get it to work. Tried pushing on the little ball inside to make sure it moves. Any other tips. Running 100' hose. Is that too much? Got the small size unit as Bob suggested. Have a 9Hp engine, prob 3 gpm or so. Tried lowering psi but that didn't help. Bumming! Had to break out the pump up sprayer again. Uggh.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I bet its backwords make sure you have the arrows pointing towards the flow direction


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The arrow is pointing in flow of water. Towards the gun. Maybe I should switch, and see if that helps.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Same happened to me. I got they high flow ds and 4 nozzle combo and it didn't work with my 2.7gpm machine. The arrow was the right way, but I think as Ken has said we both need more gpm.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Rats, that's not encouraging! Thanks for both of your input! The DS is spec'd for 2-3 gpm, mine is at least that. I have had trouble with other injectors I've bought in that past. But maybe they were rated for bigger machines. I just wish I could get this thing to work. Tired of the pump sprayer! My buddy uses an old 440 to shoot their chems on. Not ready to kill one of my airless' yet.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

My machines manual states that the low pressure injector will not work if two many sections of hose is used. With mine I can only use a 50 foot hose. If I go 100 feet it cuts the flow rate in half if not more. It will not work at all with any longer hose.

I am looking into the injector that attachés to the end of the gun to eliminate the hose problems.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Laz said:


> My machines manual states that the low pressure injector will not work if two many sections of hose is used. With mine I can only use a 50 foot hose. If I go 100 feet it cuts the flow rate in half if not more. It will not work at all with any longer hose.
> 
> I am looking into the injector that attachés to the end of the gun to eliminate the hose problems.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try cutting back to 50. I bought the General Pump Soap Shooter (injector at end of gun) but it's just too crazy!! Goes through way too much soap and is always high pressure. I think there's an adjustable version where you can go from jet stream to gentle fan. Mines always jet.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used 50' with no luck, hopefully it'll work for you. I agree the garden sprayer is the worst. I had a nice 4gpm machine until a couple years back one of my guys ran it dry and ruined the pump. Time to bite the bullet and by a new one.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Let me know how that goes. I would be willing to drop the dough if a 4 GPM was the answer to reliable DS. 100' seems to be the minimum hose length for PW or airless. Otherwise too much moving machine.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes my machine is larger and I can see how the GPM can make a difference with the injectors.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Let me know how that goes. I would be willing to drop the dough if a 4 GPM was the answer to reliable DS. 100' seems to be the minimum hose length for PW or airless. Otherwise too much moving machine.


I'll be sure to let you know. I can't see what else we're doing wrong, gpm is the only thing I can point to.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

call Bob today I bet he has you up and running in 5 minutes its got to be something really simple, just for kicks maybe try taking the nozzles off and see if it sucks, I guarantee Bob will straighten you out today, if he does let us know what it is.

Also I would go to his websight and search like crazy, Im sure it happened plenty of times to people


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

http://www.ptstate.com/index.php/topic,10594.msg140656.html#msg140656


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A lower flow machine should draw fine. There is usually no (major) dilution of chems until you go over 150' of hose. There is a long shot that you have a bad injector but I have rarely had one bad out of the box. My best guesstimate is I have gone through 200 downstreamers since I switched over to DS'ing everything. Maybe two out-of-box failures. Culprits of not drawing are:

��- DS'er facing the wrong way
- Back pressure: This can be caused by using a nozzle that is too small (orifice), too much hose, improperly sized guns, or clogs in a nozzle.
- Stuck ball: Happens after you have been using it for awhile
- Clogs in the draw tube
- Draw tube too long: I have used up to 36" with no issues. 
- Air leaks

Next solution in line here is to do what Dave recommended. Remove the nozzle and see if it starts drawing. If it does, you have a nozzle issue. If it doesn't, try placing the downstreamer a little further after the pump to create velocity. You can use a 24"-48" whip line between the pump and the injector.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought a 4 gpm rig from Bob about 4 years ago and we ds alot. Just this year had our first ds issue, which turned out to be the filter on the end of the tube was beat, so we replaced that, tube, fittings, everything and its as good as new, for about $80. It is amazing how corrosive the ds chems can be over time, and how well those ds systems actually hold up to it all. We run 100' most of the time, sometimes 150.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> call Bob today I bet he has you up and running in 5 minutes its got to be something really simple, just for kicks maybe try taking the nozzles off and see if it sucks, I guarantee Bob will straighten you out today, if he does let us know what it is.
> 
> Also I would go to his websight and search like crazy, Im sure it happened plenty of times to people


I called yesterday but tech support via phone is Mon-Thurs. he did answer a couple emails fast but no solution yet other than try unsticking internal parts. The only thing I could see that moved was the ball on the spring, which seems to move ok as when it's all hooked up, water on, but engine off, if I push on the ball with a nail water will shoot out. 
I really appreciate all you guys chiming in!! I will hook it up today at home and see if shooting without nozzle helps. I have a feeling back-pressure could be the culprit. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Seriously Ken, you need to write a book or at least start a blog.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Seriously Ken, you need to write a book or at least start a blog.


Over the last three years I have been writing a book series on everything pressure washing from startup, marketing, websites, equipment, to techniques and efficiency. If I ever get organized and get my sh-t together with the rough draft, I'll release it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So I hooked it up again this morning. As in previous attempts with other injectors, it will suck up soap when you first turn on the hose, so when you first start pressure washing soap will come out for a few seconds or so, and then it stops sucking up soap. Seemed like maybe it worked a little better with the 50' length, and I could get soap to come out if I took off the nozzle, especially if I did a stop / start thing with the trigger. I've noticed in the past sometimes you can coax the soap to start if you pull and release trigger several times quickly. Not sure why. Its not predictable enough for prime time though. This was with both the 4 nozzle setup from pressuretek and also my black soap nozzle. The injector tube is probably between 24 & 30".


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Update: ok I did some research online. I had lost my owners manual, but it's a Graco 2540. Operating psi 2500, max psi 3000, here's the interesting part, it's a 4 GPM model. I didnt know that. I bought the smallest injector at pressuretek, maybe I need to get the next size up?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

For a simple soap injector we use an X-Jet. works great for what we do.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> For a simple soap injector we use an X-Jet. works great for what we do.


Does that have an adjustable pattern or just a 0 tip? My soap shooter only has 0 * and is a little too unwieldy below 12'.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Must be the size of the injector does not fit the gpm, if you have preformed all of the suggested solutions.

I have a 5.6 gpm machine and a 4 gpm machine and you will get a stronger better mix with the 4 gpm(less water). The 5 gpm still is plenty strong enough.

Both machines seem to run 150 feet with no problems. 
When my machine is not pulling I check:

-see if the feed line to chloro tank has burned on muffler
-make sure lines are nice and tight no leaks
-if it is an old injector shoot some wd-40 and bang it on the trailer a few times LOL

It's the venturi effect, science never fails....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damon, a lot of people have problems with DS'ing when they first start using them. You said it did draw when you had no nozzle on?

I use 2-3 gpm injectors on my ten gpm machines. If anything, they draw like banshees on the higher flow so that is not your issue. When a ball is stuck, it will shoot water backwards through the injector. 

I have X-Jets and they are used to hold papers down on the dashboard and rarely see the light of day. You have to drag around a bucket of chemical, they create a chemical fog that travels far, they don't reach more than 25-30' and they are higher pressure. They can and will damage oxidized siding. What they are great for is when you need a stronger mix like on very moldy/black stucco.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Ken
Yes it will get some soap out when the nozzle is off. Not massive, but I can tell soap is coming out. There appeared to be a small amount of suds coming out when I had the 50' hose on and the black tip. When I first turned on the hose I could actually see the level of the container go down a little as it sucked some up, but then as I said once it was running it stopped pulling on the soap with the tips on. 
I was really hoping the size of the injector was the issue. Its not my first DS as the unit came with a DS new, that was long ago though and since burned out. The replacement one I got a few years ago never really worked. My small PW also came with a DS and it worked great for a couple years until it too burned out. Maybe I should test this DS on the small PW, though it's a little Costco model and might not even be 2 GPM, it's whatever came with the 6 HP engine setup. 

Am thinking of trying the whip setup you mentioned. I could leave the first 50' coiled next to the washer, put the injector between that and the next 100' and see if that helps.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

50' whip didn't work. 
Tried reversing direction. No go. This is a weird one.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> For a simple soap injector we use an X-Jet. works great for what we do.


Kevin that so 90's lol


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What are you injecting, Damon? Or more directly, how are you judging the draw rate? How long is taking to empty one gallon? 

You could have a bad injector. What type of gun are you using? With that low of a flow I can't see how you could be getting any type of big backpressure build up.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Ken
I was mainly trying to shoot krud kutter house and siding wash. Also bleach. I have a gun handle with the Hyde adjustable angle wand attached to it. It's a high pressure gun, probably 4000 psi rated. I could see the level go down a little when I first turn on the hose, and usually when I first turn it on soap bubbles come out, but soon after none. I have run it for several minutes at a time, several times during testing, and haven't see the level go down measurably other than the initial draw.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

When I took the injector apart after I couldn't get it to work , the spring was on the injector side in the barb, and the ball was closest to the clear tubing at the end of the barb. Is this correct? Any other moving parts or things to check?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Kevin that so 90's lol


90's would be using the black tip that comes with the pw. X-Jet is early 2000's


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Does that have an adjustable pattern or just a 0 tip? My soap shooter only has 0 * and is a little too unwieldy below 12'.


Just back away from the house, The X-jet can be used safely and works great... It's better than 1970's style ( PUMP SPRAYER)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ive got a new only used once X jet that has the adjustable tip 75 plus shipping anybody wants it


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Ive got a new only used once X jet that has the adjustable tip 75 plus shipping anybody wants it


Ill give you $35 and you pay for shipping.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ill give you $35 and you pay for shipping.


 
you crazy 75 is a bargain Ill go 70 plus shipping:whistling2:


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Ive got a new only used once X jet that has the adjustable tip 75 plus shipping anybody wants it


better yet ill trade you a pump sprayer, since thats a much more viable option


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

RaleighPainter said:


> better yet ill trade you a pump sprayer, since thats a much more viable option


ha ha now thats funny, I have about four of them already, I used to use them to wash houses man Im glad those days are over,


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Amusing update. Never did get the DS to work, but broke out the soap shooter (basically an x jet I think?) and have knocked out several houses recently. Worked great.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Damon I was talking to a guy who washes for a living, and he told me he got 6 bad DS all at once. So maybe


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Over the last three years I have been writing a book series on everything pressure washing from startup, marketing, websites, equipment, to techniques and efficiency. If I ever get organized and get my sh-t together with the rough draft, I'll release it.


Ken $500 budget. I use a powerwasher 3-4 times a month. Would the MTM machine be worth getting or what would you advise?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Finn said:


> Ken $500 budget. I use a powerwasher 3-4 times a month. Would the MTM machine be worth getting or what would you advise?


Brian, I can't really recommend anything in that price tier as I have no idea whats out there. If you are buying this time of year, you may be able to get a used 4 gpm machine for around that price from Craigs List or ebay.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

After many emails today with Bob it was discovered that the arrow was facing the wrong way on the injector. I checked the orifice which was tight, and had already tried shooting it the "wrong" way, which apparently was the right way, without success. However will try again and see if theres suction without the tube on. 
Have to say I used the simple green house and siding wash on the last 3-4 houses with great success. One house that had a ton of mildew, especially on the eaves, we added some bleach to the house wash and it was sparkling clean when done.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Brian, I can't really recommend anything in that price tier as I have no idea whats out there. If you are buying this time of year, you may be able to get a used 4 gpm machine for around that price from Craigs List or ebay.


yeap what Ken said, if your in NC area I have a freind who has a garage full of 4 gpm he sells for around 500 each


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> yeap what Ken said, if your in NC area I have a freind who has a garage full of 4 gpm he sells for around 500 each


Where in nc? I'll be driving through the first week of October.


----------



## carport (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Hello sir, that is a on going problem with power washers the pump not working, than works sporadically. the main cause is leaving the pressure hose hooked up to the machine over a long period of ,not draining hose & machine, in the winter time the hose & pump willfreeze causing hose & pump to expand and burst. build up of calcium deposits from hard water clogging up pump nozzle,valves in the gun handle,clogging hose fittings and screens.one of these has to be your problem.you can find a parts brake down at KARCHER.COM.orRJ BOWERS.COM .


----------

